# POC action on the fly



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Went down to POC yesterday for some mid week fly fishing with Capt Tom Horbey. The fishing was outstanding , there was bait everywhere and the predators were very aggressive. Took my 6wt for fun and boy did it get a workout, easily caught 10 reds and a personal best trout. I was throwing simple clousers and spoon flies, but they would have hit anything yesterday. It was great to get down there on a weekday , I think we only saw a couple of boats all day. I've fished with Tom for over 10 years, Capt Tom Horbey is the best fly fishing guide in POC by far.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice! Nice double, were there two rods and two fishermen or was it somehow two fish on one rod?


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

We came across a massive school of reds I hooked up on my 6wt right away, the school didn't spook at all, another red was trying to steal the fly the whole fight( we saw this behavior all day). Tom said tuck that 6wt under your left arm and cast with the 8wt. So I made a pretty good cast and wham another red hit the spoon fly and it was on. It was crazy, those fish were on crack, never seen reds that aggressive.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*reds*

Looks like a hell of a good time. Looks like the weather was nice too. I have heard good things about Tom Horbey too.


----------

